
Experience of phantom limbs lets amputees control real replacements - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2018/12/01/experience-of-phantom-limbs-lets-amputees-control-real-replacements
======
mlpinit
[https://outline.com/ZabeAq](https://outline.com/ZabeAq) bypass paywall

